# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > منتدى المكياج والعطور والاكسسوارات - الحقائب والاحذية >  أخطاء في ارتداء الاكسسوارات

## إن الله يراك

:Eh S(17):  :Eh S(17):  :Eh S(17):  :Eh S(17):  :Eh S(17):  :Eh S(17):  :Eh S(17):  :Eh S(17):  :Eh S(17):  :SnipeR (21):  :SnipeR (21):  :SnipeR (21):  :SnipeR (21):  :SnipeR (21):  :Eh S(17):  :Eh S(17):  :Eh S(17):  :Eh S(17):  :Eh S(17):  :Eh S(17):  :Eh S(17):  :Eh S(17):  :Eh S(17):  :Eh S(17): 

1/ إذا كانت أصابعك قصيرة لا ترتدي الخواتم الكبيرة والعريضة
و أكتفِ بالخواتم الرفيعة والناعمة 

2/ أما إذا كانت أصابعك طويلة فلا ترتدي الخواتم
ذات الفصوص الصغيرة لأنها تعطي إيحاء أكبر بطولها . 

3/الرقبة القصيرة لا تناسبها العقود الضيقة حولها 

4/فالرقبة الطويلة لا يناسبها ارتداء عقد طويل . 

5/لا ترتدي المجوهرات الحقيقية مع الإكسسوارات
لأن ذلك سيفقدها قيمتها . 

6/لا تضعي أساور الذهب مع أساور الفضة أو الإكسسوار  من أي معدن أخر ،لأنها قد تأكل من قشور الذهب . 

7/الساعات من أهم مكملات الإكسسوارات ، 
فراعي عند ارتداء الساعة أن يكون لون إطارها متلائما مع باقي الإكسسوارات التي ترتدينها . 

8/وتناسب الساعات الجلدية الملونة الصباح 

9/بينما الساعات ذات الإطارات الذهبية أو الفضية أوقات المساء والسهرات . 


10/ يعد الإيشارب " الفولار " من أهم مكملات الأناقة ،
إضافة لذلك فإن له أهمية في حماية العنق من أشعة الشمس صيفا ،
أو وقاية الشعر من حرارة و أشعة الشمس الضارتين .
وعليك أن تراعي عند اختياركِ " للفولار " أن يكون من الحرير الناعم ، 
كما يجب أن يكون نوع القماش ولونه ملائمين لملابسك وللوقت الذي ترتدينه فيه .

11/ احرصي على التناسق بين لون إطار النظارة و لون ملابسك ،
ومن الأفضل شراء نظارة ذات إطار بلون محايد . 


12/ إذا كانت ياقة فستانك مغلقة ، أكتفي بقرط كبير و جذاب

13/ أما إذا كانت الياقة واسعة فيمكنك ارتداء عقد ضيق حول الرقبة..
 :Eh S(17):  :Eh S(17):  :Eh S(17):  :Eh S(17):  :Eh S(17):  :Eh S(17):  :Eh S(17):  :Eh S(17):  :SnipeR (21):  :SnipeR (21):  :SnipeR (21):  :SnipeR (21):  :SnipeR (21):  :Eh S(17):  :Eh S(17):  :Eh S(17):  :Eh S(17):  :Eh S(17):  :Eh S(17):  :Eh S(17):

----------


## (dodo)

يسلمو عصفوورة 
انا ما بحب البسهم بدايق منهم 
ههههه

----------


## إن الله يراك

نوووووووووووورتي دودو  :Icon20:  :Icon20:  :Icon20:

----------


## بسمه

انا كتيييير بحب الخواتم وشو ما كان بلبس   :Eh S(6):  بس هلا رحح اصير البس الي بناسبني يسلموووووو     :Eh S(7):

----------


## دموع الغصون

*مشكورة على النصائح القيمة لتصحيح أهم الأخطاء في ارتداء الاكسسوارات*

----------


## إن الله يراك

> انا كتيييير بحب الخواتم وشو ما كان بلبس  بس هلا رحح اصير البس الي بناسبني يسلموووووو



وايديكي حبيبتي :Icon15:

----------


## إن الله يراك

دمووووووووع نووورتي :Icon15:

----------


## &روان&

يسلمو كتير على المعلومات القيمة
رح امشي عليهم

----------


## إن الله يراك

> يسلمو كتير على المعلومات القيمة
> رح امشي عليهم




منووووووورة

----------


## rand yanal

يسلموا على المعلومات الحلوه  :Smile:

----------


## دليلة

سلمت يداك اختي  :Cgiving:

----------


## إن الله يراك

> سلمت يداك اختي




منوووووووووووووووورة

----------


## إن الله يراك

> يسلموا على المعلومات الحلوه






منوووووووووورة

----------

